# Husky loves Koi Carp



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Every morning two barmy Huskies arrive for the day. the first thing to do is find the fish, a white koi of about 20 years.
Mya the older dog at 18 months is teaching 7 month pup to fish.
She puts her nose in the water and blows bubbles. within seconds the fish rises and they poke noses.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That's amazing! Does she try to kiss it at all? (kiss of death?)

We visited Dingle Bay in Ireland about ten years ago for my daughter to swim with the wild dolphin there. The locals would spin their boats around making lots of bubbles. Before long the dolphin (named Funghi - not sure of the spelling :roll: ) would appear and stay around to "play" with the boats. He tollerated the swimmers very well coming quite close to them. Everyone was told, obviously, not to try to touch him.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi patp She makes no attempt to catch the fish at all.
Sometimes the fish willrise and make slurping noises which attract Mya.
This happens several times a day.

Thinking of going on next years Britains got talent.

Dave P


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll vote for you!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just thought! My dog blows bubbles in deep water if you drop her ball in it. All we need is another Koi and we could have a double act! :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

dave what a great picture ---is it a what happens next and she fell in :lol:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Pic.
Pushka would eat it :roll: she's just taken a swallow out of the air much to Mrs Kelcat's upset.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Kelkat,
These are the strongest dogs i have come accross. They have a mind of their own and a couple of weeks ago Mya climbed up a palm tree in our garden to catch a squirel.

When they are focused on something that moves brain goes dead.
They play well with our shelties and collie.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Great photo. The 2 dogs look like they are good pals for each other (or should that be 'partners in crime').


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Hezbez Huskies must be the best hunters in the world. Last week Mya caught 3 mice 2 moles and a blackbird.
Trouble is she swallows them before you can catch her.

They are also good at digging holes in the lawn.
soft gentle and lovable rogues.

dave P


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Dave - Pushka gets a mouse on most walks & she's viscious with the starlings that nest low down in the garden.
We always figure that if you grew up in Siberia then you'd pretty mch eat whatever you could get :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Hezbez Huskies must be the best hunters in the world. Last week Mya caught 3 mice 2 moles and a blackbird.
> Trouble is she swallows them before you can catch her.
> 
> They are also good at digging holes in the lawn.
> ...


Just need to make sure they are up to date with their worming programme if they are swallowing mice, birds etc.


----------

